

Ask HN: Idea Sunday - yashness


======
ColinWright
Time for people to get their acts together over this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7727472)

Also, it's largely been killed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640)

